# 10530SBE drive won't disengage



## connbret

Hi all,
When I release the traction drive control lever the wheels stay engaged and I need to pull both trigger levers to stop moving forward. It will usually pop out of gear if I kick it hard enough, LOL. Is there a way to adjust the traction control rod or something??
Thanks for any advice


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hi connbret. I think you might find how to make the adjustments you might need in here.
http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Husqvarna_10530SBE.pdf


----------



## connbret

Thanks bwdbrn1 - I have the owners manual you linked too, but it doesn't give any specific intructions about adjusting the traction drive. There are some adjusting nuts on the control rod and the bottom linkage- I need help figuring out what they do.


----------



## BOSMECH

Set it up on the blower housing (drain gas first) and take the cover off the bottom and check the hex drive shaft and lube it and all other lube points and also see why it is not disengaging from the drive mode.


----------



## dakota60

When you release the traction control lever, does the linkage cable/rod still seem tight ? if so , you may have to lengthen it a little, so the drive disengages completely. I agree with Bosmech- remove the belly pan and see what's going on.


----------



## connbret

Thanks guys - the traction rod is loose when disengaged, I'll open it up see what I can do. Btw, the manual does not recommend any additional lubrication of the drive system - could contaminate the friction wheel.


----------



## Shryp

I had an old Ariens I aquired do that. The grease on the hub that slides the friction plate back and forth was all hardened. I sprayed it down with PB Blaster to get it moving again, then squirted it down with oil and all works well.

Before the fix it was acting like the return spring was broken. It engaged fine, but then stayed engaged until pulling the handle back up.

I saw another post somewhere else and their problem ended up being the fork that slides the plate back and forth was broken.

So as everyone else said, just take the cover off and work the lever back and forth until you find whats sticking.

The nuts probably only adjust how much pressure is on the friction plate/disk when engaged. I doubt they will help with your problem at all unless they are abnormally tight, which it doesn't sound like since a kick releases it.


----------

